# Hay Barn



## tbill0511 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello everyone. We are thinking about building a 40'x80'x16' pole building for hay storage. We're planning on having a couple sets of sliding doors and a ridge vent. If anyone has a similar sized building to this, what is an estimated number of small squares you can fit? Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

How are putting them in? To what depth?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

tbill0511 said:


> Hello everyone. We are thinking about building a 40'x80'x16' pole building for hay storage. We're planning on having a couple sets of sliding doors and a ridge vent. If anyone has a similar sized building to this, what is an estimated number of small squares you can fit? Thanks


4k +-....welcome to haytalk tbill, add a location in your profile when ya get a chance, All depends on the stacking method


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Like others have stated, just depends on stacking scheme and methods. I use a grapple so I have to have room to manuever around in the barn which takes up usable space. I've also found that stacking with a grapple that I have a difficult time building a stable stack higher than 12'. Of course that just may be my skill level showing. I would estimate 4-5k if you're particular about stacking and willing to move some by hand.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome!. Ours is 48X80X16, facing east and open on the end, we use stackwagon and can get 5280 bales stacked on edge. Jeff just did some math for you and if you hand stacked 14X18X36 bales flat - 13 bales high and get 7488 bales. 12 wide 13 high making 24 stacks . . . . and no he didn't volunteer to come try that for you :lol:

A word of advice, plan how you plan on stacking. Built ours for stacking with grapple and then bought stackwagon. Would have tweaked the design (added height) a bit and could have had more options on which stackwagon would work.

As dubltrubl said, using a grapple requires maneuvering. If you're thinking you'll ever using grapple or stackwagon might consider doors half way across both ends, but on opposite sides, of barn so you have a straight shot the full length of the barn.

Shelia


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

One other thing with a stacker wagon is you need a little room either side of the stack for the sides of the wagon. My stacks are about 10 feet wide, so to get a full four loads wide the barn would need to be `45 feet wide (gives about 2 feet either side for wiggle room). If you are using a grab, you can probably get closer to the wall.

As stated already, figure out how you are going to stack the hay first, then build around that. I would add that you may also want to consider how you are going to load the hay back out. In my case, I would make sure that I could easily back a dry van 18-wheeler in at least far enough to keep any rain/snow from getting on the hay while loading. Ideally, I want a loading dock to use, but we'll see what the pocketbook can do.

One other option to consider is to build in stages. If you set up the construction such that you can add on later, it will probably save some headaches.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I use a "Rule of thumb" that a 14"x18"x36" bale will require 6-7 cubic feet of storage space, and then just "do the math!

HTH, Dave


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

While we have that same size building, we stack round bales in one end and squares on the other. 4500 square bales seems achievable to me. We had this building built with single 20ft. wide sliding door in the center on each side of the 80 ft. length. We are able to drive in and off load to either side. Really handy if you have different varieties of hay to get out separately. We can also park 4 loaded hayracks in the center drive if needed. We love this design.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

This discussion is useless without pics...just saying..


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

RockyHill said:


> If you're thinking you'll ever using grapple or stackwagon might consider doors half way across both ends, but on opposite sides, of barn so you have a straight shot the full length of the barn.
> 
> Shelia


 This is exactly what a friend of mine did with his barn using a stackwagon. He set his doors cat-e-corner at each end. When he unloads, he starts on one side of the barn unloading from the end wall forward to the door. Then he switches sides, and ends and unloads the same way. Works good for him and his equipment.

Steve


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hand stacked I get 9243. Bale dimensions 1.5×3=4.5 sq ft. Barn 40x80=3200 sq ft. 3200÷4.5=711per row. Height 16x12=192 inches÷14=13 rows×711=9243. Sorry if that brings back memories of school.


----------

